# i am on day......8 of anxiety tape



## Guest (Apr 5, 2001)

it is going...ok...getting used to flasbacks...I find myself a bit lesss strss,but still dont sleep more than 4 hours..(not straight ) a night.i ll continue...Fuzzz


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hang in there Fuzzz, honey...Prayers and thoughts are with you...(((HUGS)))------------------Marilyn


----------

